# outstanding order



## Denzil (Nov 14, 2005)

Johnney..have sent you a PM ref outstanding order from last weeks open day..
Regards
denzil


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep, got it 

When I am back on Monday I will be able to report back, dont have the stuff at home anymore 

by10am Monday I will have a full update...

p.s Meguiars came in Friday PM so guess that will have helped 

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## Denzil (Nov 14, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Yep, got it
> 
> When I am back on Monday I will be able to report back, dont have the stuff at home anymore
> 
> ...


No problem Johnny, I'll look forward to some new kit soon then !


----------

